# Wendtii Mi Oya



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

here you go carlos


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

well, 
looks like this crypt just flowered for me...SUBMERSED LOL


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Congratulations! It looks real healthy.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Thats awesome! What is the pot that you are growing it in? Is it a soda bottle?


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey gomer,
Does your 'mi oya' grow stiff and upright too? In that picture it seems to grow lower than what mine is doing. I was thinking maybe lighting or other conditions might affect it's growth. Awesome pic btw :0).


----------

